# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Hunter rescued by helicopter after accidentally stabbing himself

## systolic

A hunter who accidentally stabbed himself while butchering his kill was airlifted to Waikato Hospital on Saturday night.

A Waikato Westpac Rescue Helicopter spokesperson said the man in his late 30s was hypothermic and unable to move when the crew found him in rough terrain south of Hauturu, near Kawhia.

He'd received a stab wound to his thigh while butchering a deer. He then activated an emergency locator beacon just before 10pm, which the rescue helicopter crew was able to trace using night vision goggles and infrared binoculars.

After receiving medical attention, the hunter was winched off the riverbank and flown to Waikato Hospital.

His hypothermia had been caused by lying partially in a river, the spokesperson said.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/100...abbing-himself

----------


## Munsey

Not being able to move from a stab wound ? . Maybe a nicked artery  ?

----------


## Sarvo

Saved by a Locator Beacon
A subject we were talking in detail about last week down Haast.

There weer no Deer in Hauturu way back in my days there.

PS
How many of you/us have them and take them out into the wilds ??

I do not  :Sad:

----------


## Munsey

All hunting & Boating even working or plying out of cell range .Reminds me to check expiration date

----------


## Marty Henry

Got one several years ago after doing some dumb shit down south that could have ended up badly wrong, and getting reamed by my hunting buddy for going off plan.
Carry it all the time now.

----------


## 223nut

Have one in my pack at all times, thinking of getting a second to live in the truck for when on the road out of cell reception but usually have my pack with me.

Too easy to make a small mistake. Hunter was probably tired after a successful stalk / shoot with adrenaline wearing off....

----------


## Chur Bay

I have a plb. Carry it in my bumbag. That way it's always accessable.

----------


## Guypie

I have one. My family got it for me when I took up hunting. It goes with me whenever I go out on bushwalks too, even if I am not going off the beaten path. You never know when someone around you may have a medical emergency.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Have one and have used one...

----------


## Dorkus

I take mine on all hunts. Sits in my day pack... Probably should take it boating as on the water is where I am most likely to push the limits (being where I am most comfortable and experienced).

----------


## veitnamcam

He then activated an emergency locator beacon just before 10pm, which the rescue helicopter crew was able to trace using night vision goggles and infrared binoculars.

Great reporting again Stuff.🤔

I have one....taken on most trips.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

There was that guy in the Horace Walker area who lost his pack in a bad fall and couldn't access his plb. Ended up dragging himself for a couple off days.

Since that I have always had my plb on my waist in a little belt pack. Its always on me while hunting or trapping. Its attached to the belt pack by a lanyard too, so it can't get lost.

----------


## outdoorlad

I carry one, @$350 they Are a no brainer especially if your hunting solo.

Good to hear that fella made it.

----------


## GWH

Yep, mine is in my emergency pouch which is always in bottom of pack. Also take that pouch when boating or anywhere else I'm going that's remote or no cell reception.

----------


## mcche171

> There was that guy in the Horace Walker area who lost his pack in a bad fall and couldn't access his plb. Ended up dragging himself for a couple off days.
> 
> Since that I have always had my plb on my waist in a little belt pack. Its always on me while hunting or trapping. Its attached to the belt pack by a lanyard too, so it can't get lost.


I am the same. I have a day pack with all gear etc in it. However on my belt at all times I have a cactus pouch that houses my PLB, a nut bar, a lighter, bandage, pocket knife and a survival bag. 

My thought is if i dump a bag for a climb to an animal and something goes wrong it is not much use having the PLB and survival bag 200m away down the hill. The pouch weighs nothing and i wouldnt be without it

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Don't have one and can't afford it. The only time I have been in danger of my life was in South Auckland and Redfern in Sydney. The wife is dead keen on the insurance money anyway; the bush isn't nearly dangerous enough for her liking. She gets pouty after watching Housewives of something or another, when I explain to her that hunting is mostly walking around in some trees. Can't you climb a cliff or something, she says.

----------


## timattalon

> Don't have one and can't afford it. The only time I have been in danger of my life was in South Auckland and Redfern in Sydney. The wife is dead keen on the insurance money anyway; the bush isn't nearly dangerous enough for her liking. She gets pouty after watching Housewives of something or another, when I explain to her that hunting is mostly walking around in some trees. Can't you climb a cliff or something, she says.


While its your choice to carry one or not, for around $30 per year ($300 for a 1 year usage) it would be less than the price of ammo......Though I gather you post is mostly tongue in cheek, tell your wife that fighting the insurance company to ACTUALLY to get them to pay out is harder than taking your money as you earn it. She is well better off with you still alive, lets try keep it that way......

----------


## timattalon

> He then activated an emergency locator beacon just before 10pm, which the rescue helicopter crew was able to trace using night vision goggles and infrared binoculars.
> 
> Great reporting again Stuff.🤔
> 
> I have one....taken on most trips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Its not their reporting in this instance.....It is more their complete lack of knowledge in the use of english!!!!!!!! I am surprised they got the spelling correct, one of them must have figured out the spell checker....

_He then activated an emergency locator beacon just before 10pm, after which the rescue helicopter crew was able to trace him and locate him using night vision goggles and infrared binoculars_. A couple small missing words make a difference.

----------


## Tahr

> Don't have one and can't afford it. The only time I have been in danger of my life was in South Auckland and Redfern in Sydney. The wife is dead keen on the insurance money anyway; the bush isn't nearly dangerous enough for her liking. She gets pouty after watching Housewives of something or another, when I explain to her that hunting is mostly walking around in some trees. Can't you climb a cliff or something, she says.


Ha ha. When I go hunting the last thing my wife says is "a chicken would be nice".

----------


## Puffin

As has been pointed out many times; some reasons for needing to use the PLB also have the potential to separate you from your day bag. 
Trousers with a zipped pocket are an alternative to consider if wearing it on a belt doesn't appeal.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> While its your choice to carry one or not, for around $30 per year ($300 for a 1 year usage) it would be less than the price of ammo......Though I gather you post is mostly tongue in cheek, tell your wife that fighting the insurance company to ACTUALLY to get them to pay out is harder than taking your money as you earn it. She is well better off with you still alive, lets try keep it that way......


Mate I make billies out of peach tins. (I have a cooker made out of a coffee tin. I go, SSHHHHHHH really loudly and people think its a bought one, but its just a bit of kero spilled on some twigs.) I dont buy knives. I find the ones other hunters lose. Same with hats. 

But $30 a year is cheaper than I thought.

----------


## stretch

Have one and take it on all trips, even if lazy culling from a vehicle. Have it on my hip, cos if you fall and break your back, youre not going to be taking your pack off to rummage around for your PLB. Hopefully even immobilised in an awkward position, youll still be able to reach your PLB in a pouch on your belt.

----------


## Nickoli

> Saved by a Locator Beacon
> A subject we were talking in detail about last week down Haast.
> 
> There weer no Deer in Hauturu way back in my days there.
> 
> PS
> How many of you/us have them and take them out into the wilds ??
> 
> I do not


Won't leave home without a PLB - spend shitloads on everything else to hunt....die of a broken leg because you were too tight for a PLB reeks of Darwinism for me. Personally, you are either wilfully ignorant, completely naive or stupid if you don't carry a PLB....

----------


## timattalon

> Mate I make billies out of peach tins. (I have a cooker made out of a coffee tin. I go, SSHHHHHHH really loudly and people think its a bought one, but its just a bit of kero spilled on some twigs.) I dont buy knives. I find the ones other hunters lose. Same with hats. 
> 
> But $30 a year is cheaper than I thought.


I got mine of Cooeebay and it was $300 with a 10 year battery. I asked about a replacement battery and he said they were available but in 10 years the tech involved will likely be cheaper to buy a newer better one......We have panic / raid alarm butons at work, and I now carry mine when driving on the highways as well....

----------


## Nickoli

> There was that guy in the Horace Walker area who lost his pack in a bad fall and couldn't access his plb. Ended up dragging himself for a couple off days.
> 
> Since that I have always had my plb on my waist in a little belt pack. Its always on me while hunting or trapping. Its attached to the belt pack by a lanyard too, so it can't get lost.


I've heard stories of people falling & getting caught up unable to reach their PLB's - completely agree that they should be within easy reach!!

----------


## Rushy

In a pouch on the belt in front of me. Of course I would need to whistle up someone to walk around my gut to get it for me to use.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Don't have one and can't afford it. The only time I have been in danger of my life was in South Auckland and Redfern in Sydney. The wife is dead keen on the insurance money anyway; the bush isn't nearly dangerous enough for her liking. She gets pouty after watching Housewives of something or another, when I explain to her that hunting is mostly walking around in some trees. Can't you climb a cliff or something, she says.


In both of those locations help might not arrive quickly enough

----------


## woods223

Have had a PLB for about 14 years.I used to carry it in my bumb-bag but these days carry it in the chest pocket of my hunting top which I wear all the time when hunting.Pain in the arse at times for comfort but you know it's there.Usually hunt solo.Have used it twice. First occasion when I came across a tramper stung by a bee,was allergic to bee-stings but dumb-arse didn't carry any medication. Second time , was hunting with another person. He shot an animal ,then cut himself across inner thigh while cutting off animals legs.

----------


## Boaraxa

Iv had one for the last 3 or 4 years my parents brought it for me , since then I not only take it with me on every hunt I let anyone else that's with me no its in my bumbag & a quick run down on how to use it , set one off a couple of years ago when my bro inlaw dislocated his knee Tahr hunting

----------


## rockland

Bought one for myself about 10 years ago when doing goat culling contracts in tricky country.
Carry it in a daypack on most trips, hunting, working off track, even while chainsawing firewood out in the bush last week. 
Never used it and hope I don't ever need to...but bloody good to know it is there.

----------


## SiB

Ive said this before but after buying mine, the peace of mind it gave my wife I had one was significant.  Highly recommend it for that alone!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I’ve said this before but after buying mine, the peace of mind it gave my wife I had one was significant.  Highly recommend it for that alone!


Definitely, I even took it a step further by using a SPOT messenger so I could send her preset messages at the end of each day so she knew we were safe at camp. This has it downfalls though.... in March this year myself and @sambnz flew into some country on the west coast for a few days to have a go at some chams. I had just returned from Uruguay and the wife was still over there for a couple more weeks, I forgot to take my SPOT although we still had Sam's PLB and since my wife didn't receive any messages from Spot she panicked, got hold of Sam's partner here in NZ plus my mum and my sister and they all went on a big woman crusade ringing all the chopper operators and kicking up a big fuss haha, when James came in to pick us up first thing he said when he jumped out of the helicopter was "you boys are in big trouble!"

----------


## Tahr

My wife gave me a Garmin "In Reach" for Christmas. The flash weather forecast/map model.

Does anyone know what their reception is like in the bush?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> My wife gave me a Garmin "In Reach" for Christmas. The flash weather forecast/map model.
> 
> Does anyone know what their reception is like in the bush?


I also got an Inreach for xmas mine is the original delorme model though not a Garmin, in my experience with my SPOT anywhere you can get a GPS to work the unit will work, I never struck a situation where it couldn't get a signal

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> My wife gave me a Garmin "In Reach" for Christmas. The flash weather forecast/map model.
> 
> Does anyone know what their reception is like in the bush?


I also got an Inreach for xmas mine is the original delorme model though not a Garmin, in my experience with my SPOT anywhere you can get a GPS to work the unit will work, I never struck a situation where it couldn't get a signal

----------


## Dublin

> Saved by a Locator Beacon
> A subject we were talking in detail about last week down Haast.
> 
> There weer no Deer in Hauturu way back in my days there.
> 
> PS
> How many of you/us have them and take them out into the wilds ??
> 
> I do not


Absolutely take one now. Not really any reason not too with them at just $300 for a small one. The batteries last for 10 years, then just $100 odd to replace them after that time. I held off till they came down in price form 1k plus and only lasting a couple of years.

Places i end up, especially pig hunting and 98% of the time hunting solo if something happened i'd likely never be found. Small cost for the cover you get out of them, i recommend them for everyone!

----------


## Sarvo

> Absolutely take one now. Not really any reason not too with them at just $300 for a small one. The batteries last for 10 years, then just $100 odd to replace them after that time. I held off till they came down in price form 1k plus and only lasting a couple of years.
> 
> Places i end up, especially pig hunting and 98% of the time hunting solo if something happened i'd likely never be found. Small cost for the cover you get out of them, i recommend them for everyone!


Yes - agree
Just to clarify please - I live remote Sounds and only way out is via boat of chopper
Wife can't drive boat - so if something happened to me that incapacitated me - can she set it off and get help ??
Or are they purely for recreation activity mishaps ??

PS
Any links for acquiring please

----------


## Pengy

> Yes - agree
> Just to clarify please - I live remote Sounds and only way out is via boat of chopper
> Wife can't drive boat - so if something happened to me that incapacitated me - can she set it off and get help ??
> Or are they purely for recreation activity mishaps ??
> 
> PS
> Any links for acquiring please


Anyone can set off the plb for any emergency situation.  With limited access at your place, I would say it would almost be a compulsory piece of kit .

Just a quick search on TM will find the deals.

----------


## Pengy

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/win...4a0d86b81cb8d7

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Yes - agree
> Just to clarify please - I live remote Sounds and only way out is via boat of chopper
> Wife can't drive boat - so if something happened to me that incapacitated me - can she set it off and get help ??
> Or are they purely for recreation activity mishaps ??
> 
> PS
> Any links for acquiring please


Simplicity Funerals Locations throughout New Zealand

----------


## stretch

> Yes - agree
> Just to clarify please - I live remote Sounds and only way out is via boat of chopper
> Wife can't drive boat - so if something happened to me that incapacitated me - can she set it off and get help ??
> Or are they purely for recreation activity mishaps ??
> 
> PS
> Any links for acquiring please


I'd say that if other comms are available, i.e. mobile phone, then that should be your first option if around the house. Have your coordinates written down ahead of time for wifey to read to the 111 operator.

PLBs send their GPS coords via satellite to the relevant rescue coordination centre, but these coords are are only accurate to 100m.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> PLBs send their GPS coords via satellite to the relevant rescue coordination centre, but these coords are are only accurate to 100m.
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


From which point the helicopter picks up on the radio signal from the plb and homes in on it? Or have I got this wrong?

----------


## Dorkus

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...40542191cd8a3f
Can't recommend these guys enough. Retailer is in Aus but the beacons can be registered here. The seller is really helpful and has very good customer service.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Yes - agree
> Just to clarify please - I live remote Sounds and only way out is via boat of chopper
> Wife can't drive boat - so if something happened to me that incapacitated me - can she set it off and get help ??
> Or are they purely for recreation activity mishaps ??
> 
> PS
> Any links for acquiring please


I take mine to work too, there is cell phone coverage on 40% of the farm but would be fuked if I roll the bike on me in one of the valleys.

----------


## Sarvo

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...40542191cd8a3f
> Can't recommend these guys enough. Retailer is in Aus but the beacons can be registered here. The seller is really helpful and has very good customer service.


There goes 313 of what you just gave me 
Thanks for that - should have had it years ago - especially regarding where we live .

----------


## Sarvo

DP

----------


## chainsaw

I usually hire one for longer trips only, but given I’m get older, half deaf & half blind then probably should carry one on all hunts.
Sooooo .... what’s the best option ?

----------


## stretch

> From which point the helicopter picks up on the radio signal from the plb and homes in on it? Or have I got this wrong?


Correct. Modern (406MHz) PLBs send data over satellite on 406MHz and also sends out the 121.5MHz homing signal for planes and helos to locate you. The GPS data gets "chopped" before transmission because the system was designed way back before the GPS selective availability was switched off for civilians.

More than you ever wanted to know:

https://www.gps.gov/systems/gps/modernization/sa/
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inte...rsat_Programme


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

It's makes u wonder how we survived pre PLB days.... Not saying they're not a good idea just don't own one myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> I usually hire one for longer trips only, but given I’m get older, half deaf & half blind then probably should carry one on all hunts.
> Sooooo .... what’s the best option ?


The ACR seems popular with those I know that use them but I got the KTM for the same price as it just seemed better value. He was also really helpful with things like the difference between EPIRB and PLBs. One may be better than the other depending on your situation.

https://www.skippersmate.com.au/kti-...hz-plb-beacon/
https://www.skippersmate.com.au/kti-...-marine-pouch/

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> It's makes u wonder how we survived pre PLB days.... Not saying they're not a good idea just don't own one myself. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will find there was a few that didn't.. ..

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> It's makes u wonder how we survived pre PLB days.... Not saying they're not a good idea just don't own one myself. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will find there was a few that didn't.. ..

----------


## tiroatedson

> I think you will find there was a few that didn't.. ..


Maybe not but that's the big ol' thing called life isn't it. As they say nobody gets out alive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

We owe it to to our families and those who love us to sensibly mitigate risks and come out safe - even if we don't love ourselves its selfish not to think about the anguish we might cause others'. Many people have died in our hills and trees through just being plain dumb.

----------


## gadgetman

> We owe it to to our families and those who love us to sensibly mitigate risks and come out safe - even if we don't love ourselves its selfish not to think about the anguish we might cause others'. Many people have died in our hills and trees through just being plain dumb.


+1

And it saves huge amounts of time from those that are sent out to find you. The old saying "It takes the search out of Search and Rescue." All that time isn't generally that much fun for you either.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> We owe it to to our families and those who love us to sensibly mitigate risks and come out safe - even if we don't love ourselves its selfish not to think about the anguish we might cause others'. Many people have died in our hills and trees through just being plain dumb.


That's the main reason I carry one. If something goes bad, I want to make it quick and easy for others(usually volunteers) to get me out, and for family and friends to know whats going on.
Imagine the thoughts that would go through your head if you were lying there with bones poking out of your leg and you had tossed up whether or not you needed a PLB.

----------


## Nickoli

> It's makes u wonder how we survived pre PLB days.... Not saying they're not a good idea just don't own one myself. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cavalier attitude mate - survive to hunt again, or join the Darwin awards and die of a broken ankle & hypothermia?
Sure, they haven't always existed and we didn't know what we were missing before they were invented - but you only need it once to make it worthwhile...
Unlike other technology; this should be considered essential IMHO.

----------


## Nickoli

> It's makes u wonder how we survived pre PLB days.... Not saying they're not a good idea just don't own one myself. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double post - may as well emphasise my point: ...roll a dice, or an ankle?

----------


## tiroatedson

> Cavalier attitude mate - survive to hunt again, or join the Darwin awards and die of a broken ankle & hypothermia?
> Sure, they haven't always existed and we didn't know what we were missing before they were invented - but you only need it once to make it worthwhile...
> Unlike other technology; this should be considered essential IMHO.


Oooh that's why I love this forum...offer a reality and a statement of fact (concerning me) that goes against the flow....lets get all righteous....ka pai bro carry on..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Cavalier attitude mate - survive to hunt again, or join the Darwin awards and die of a broken ankle & hypothermia?
> Sure, they haven't always existed and we didn't know what we were missing before they were invented - but you only need it once to make it worthwhile...
> Unlike other technology; this should be considered essential IMHO.


He's just saying he doesn't have one.
I don't either and would be in the hills more than most.
Not to say I will never get one but I am not in a hurry. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> Oooh that's why I love this forum...offer a reality and a statement of fact (concerning me) that goes against the flow....lets get all righteous....ka pai bro carry on..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate - not righteous...realist. 
And apologies for being all preachy about it; but many of us don't want to think about the "what if" scenario. 
I will back my "better safe than sorry" ass back to the bushline :Grin:

----------


## Nickoli

> He's just saying he doesn't have one.
> I don't either and would be in the hills more than most.
> Not to say I will never get one but I am not in a hurry. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


As above mate - don't mean to come across evangelist or preachy... Personally I would be in a hurry to carry one: but then, it's just my opinion (one of millions on the internet....) :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> As above mate - don't mean to come across evangelist or preachy... Personally I would be in a hurry to carry one: but then, it's just my opinion (one of millions on the internet....)


You might not mean to, but you're still preaching. 

Millions of people on the Internet share your opinion? 

That's great. 












Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> You might not mean to, but you're still preaching. 
> 
> Millions of people on the Internet share your opinion? 
> 
> That's great. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...one of - lighten up tiger.

----------


## R93

WTF? I don't need to lighten up because I am not upset at all.

Just alluding to the irony. 







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> Thanks mate - not righteous...realist. 
> And apologies for being all preachy about it; but many of us don't want to think about the "what if" scenario. 
> I will back my "better safe than sorry" ass back to the bushline


All good. Gotta realise though that mankind has being doing this stuff for a long and sometimes shits gonna happen. It sucks for the people that it happens to and the people around them. That's the way it is. As R93 said I just don't have a PLB never said it wasn't a good idea to have one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

I started hunting at fifteen  then fifty four years past without a disaster,touch wood.  How the body  has changed since those times. Rabbit Boards,South Canterbury Wallaby Board,NZFS,,contract Shooting privately and self employed meat hunting.  With that past planet long gone now I look back and wonder how the hell myself and mates ever got through that era without a fatal whoopsy,a lot didn't. we did some crazy things at times.
The cook told me a couple of years or so back '' if your gunna keep this up  then It would be nice to know where your at if the shit hit's the fan, get a PLB or whatever they're called''.
Her exact words and for once in my life I agreed with her lol.

----------


## WhistlingWings

If your being looked for at night, 9/10 the pilots will have NVG.
They illuminate light 6000x so if you have a torch, cell phone (even if no coverage use the screen to wave at the heli) or even a ciggy lighter stands out for miles! Use any light source you have to try help the machine spot you.
Once they have you and are trying to land turn the lights off. 
It was incredible to see how these and use NVG.
The number of people I have seen spotlighting in the early hrs when on a medivac from a
Long long way away is amazing.
Becons certainly make it easier to find people.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

R93 I don't really see how you could say Nickoli was preaching when all he has done was share his opinion he didnt come knock on your door with a pamphlet asking you to accept a PLB as your savior. I would have thought that you of all people would realise that no matter how confident or comfortable you may feel you are at any any given task, accidents can and do happen and rubishing someone's opinion to justify your own isn't really constructive. 
Personally I find it absolute madness that kiwi blokes will spend thousands on rifles and other gear but won't buy a PLB simply because "they are expensive" ($300??? You could spend more than that taking your lady for a night out) and justify their decision not to carry one because they "spend more time in the hills than most" and thus far nothing has gone wrong for them.
You could possibly have a total disregard for your own safety and possibly even others around you but at least for the sake of your family and others who care about you a PLB is CHEAP insurance.

----------


## Nibblet

I keep coming back for the lol's and am never disappointed. 

Those of you with a PLB, do you think it might give you a bit of false confidence to push things further than if you didn't as you have an addition 'safety line' should something go wrong?

----------


## GravelBen

> Those of you with a PLB, do you think it might give you a bit of false confidence to push things further than if you didn't as you have an addition 'safety line' should something go wrong?


Nah, having to be rescued because I did something stupid would be embarrassing.  :ORLY:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I keep coming back for the lol's and am never disappointed. 
> 
> Those of you with a PLB, do you think it might give you a bit of false confidence to push things further than if you didn't as you have an addition 'safety line' should something go wrong?


Probably less inclined to "have a go" now than thirty years ago. Things that bounced off back then hurt now.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Has anyone heard any more about the guy stabbing himself? It's gone very quiet.

----------


## doinit

> Probably less inclined to "have a go" now than thirty years ago. Things that bounced off back then hurt now.


Aint that a fact, bit like the branches on a dead willow now lol.

----------


## Nibblet

> Has anyone heard any more about the guy stabbing himself? It's gone very quiet.


https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/10045...lf-in-the-bush

Not saying you'll now do intentionally stupid things but something that you might have second guessed in the past would you be more inclined to do now?

Like snowboarding, I wear a helmet because it gives me way more confidence and a larger safety factor to push further

----------


## Mathias

> Those of you with a PLB, do you think it might give you a bit of false confidence to push things further than if you didn't as you have an addition 'safety line' should something go wrong?


Nup, I don't take risks because I have a PLB. I have mine for piece of mind for myself, loving partner and my kids should some shit go done out in the hills. Also I'm required to have it to hunt some of the private land I'm fortunate to have access to  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> R93 I don't really see how you could say Nickoli was preaching when all he has done was share his opinion he didnt come knock on your door with a pamphlet asking you to accept a PLB as your savior. I would have thought that you of all people would realise that no matter how confident or comfortable you may feel you are at any any given task, accidents can and do happen and rubishing someone's opinion to justify your own isn't really constructive. 
> Personally I find it absolute madness that kiwi blokes will spend thousands on rifles and other gear but won't buy a PLB simply because "they are expensive" ($300??? You could spend more than that taking your lady for a night out) and justify their decision not to carry one because they "spend more time in the hills than most" and thus far nothing has gone wrong for them.
> You could possibly have a total disregard for your own safety and possibly even others around you but at least for the sake of your family and others who care about you a PLB is CHEAP insurance.


Oh FFS! I never rubbished his opinion at all. He rubbished mine. 

Just pointing out the irony of how strongly he feels about the subject and can vale an insult to me and another poster who doesn't use one.

Sort of like anything else people have a strong belief in, and imply others should follow or bad things will happen.
Remind you of anything?

I have been involved with a few SAR where they didn't work for various reasons. They are simply not infallible enough to make me think they are essential. 

FFS some posters are arguing on another thread on where and how they should be carried.

I also said I don't have one now. Might get one one day but I am not in a hurry.

You yourself are saying or implying I have no regard for my own safety or the people around me? Where the fuck does that come from? Because I don't have a PLB? 
Get over yourself. You don't know me and certainly haven't walked in my boots. 

There are other protocals to ensure you are found should the need arise and maybe that is suffice for me and my family for now.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan



----------


## Nickoli

> Oh FFS! I never rubbished his opinion at all. He rubbished mine. 
> 
> Just pointing out the irony of how strongly he feels about the subject and can vale an insult to me and another poster who doesn't use one.
> 
> Sort of like anything else people have a strong belief in, and imply others should follow or bad things will happen.
> Remind you of anything?
> 
> I have been involved with a few SAR where they didn't work for various reasons. They are simply not infallible enough to make me think they are essential. 
> 
> ...


Lighten up bro - it's the internet. There are going to be disagreements, there are going to be insults, there may even be misinterpretations.
Getting yourself wound up doesn't do anyone any favours... In My Humble Opinion. :XD:

----------


## R93

> Lighten up bro - it's the internet. There are going to be disagreements, there are going to be insults, there may even be misinterpretations.
> Getting yourself wound up doesn't do anyone any favours... In My Humble Opinion.


Omg? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Apparently he's back home now cut has being stitched up. The one thing I was wondering though how he stabbed himself. Sounds like put the knife down then slipped onto it somehow. Makes the mantra ' knife in hand or sheath' look like a good idea..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> R93 
> Personally I find it absolute madness that kiwi blokes will spend thousands on rifles and other gear but won't buy a PLB simply because "they are expensive" ($300??? You could spend more than that taking your lady for a night out) and justify their decision not to carry one because they "spend more time in the hills than most" and thus far nothing has gone wrong for them.
> You could possibly have a total disregard for your own safety and possibly even others around you but at least for the sake of your family and others who care about you a PLB is CHEAP insurance.


LOL If you can afford $300 a night to take your woman out then I am not surprised your springing for a PLB. I bet you hunt with a gold plated AK47 too...

But just because you blokes like having them, does not make them essential. in recent years the common use of them has changed the nature of an emmergency, giving rise to a spate of callouts that I will describe as frivolous. Someone I know who had a sore ankle, the pair that called a chopper in because they were cold and didnt have a lighter for a fire, the lady that got choppered out because there were too many sandflies, the hippy that didn't wear any shoes and his feet were sore.

If you need a PLB to be comfortable in the bush then you should probably take up another past time. Mountain climbing, sure. Take a PLB. Wear a helmet. But its more dangerous driving to the National Park. This insistance on carrying a PLB as if it should be mandatory smacks of self aggrandizement of some kind, a bit macho, look out deep wild I go...you walked there. Through some trees. The most dangerous thing threatening you is the drive home.
Yes people die in the bush every year. Most of them are foreign tourists who wear denim jeans and die of exposure. A couple of old bastards hunting will have coronaries, because there old bastards. If you\re truly unlucky you'll get hit by a rock after you've shot a tahr and fall off a cliff, but as I said, if you're mountain climbing. Sure. Otherwise I dont see the urgency in getting one. 
I had to call S&R out for a friend once, but I still dont think PLBs are essential. And I think some people are making a lot of money off them. That is, after all, the purpose of insurance.

----------


## Tahr

> LOL If you can afford $300 a night to take your woman out then I am not surprised your springing for a PLB. 
> 
> But just because you blokes like having them, does not make them essential. in recent years the common use of them has changed the nature of an emmergency, giving rise to a spate of callouts that I will describe as frivolous. Someone I know who had a sore ankle, the pair that called a chopper in because they were cold and didnt have a lighter for a fire, the lady that got choppered out because there were too many sandflies, the hippy that didn't wear any shoes and his feet were sore.
> 
> If you need a PLB to be comfortable in the bush then you should probably take up another past time. Mountain climbing, sure. Take a PLB. Wear a helmet. But its more dangerous driving to the National Park. This insistance on carrying a PLB as if it should be mandatory smacks of self aggrandizement of some kind, a bit macho, look out deep wild I go...you walked there. Through some trees. The most dangerous thing threatening you is the drive home.
> Yes people die in the bush every year. Most of them are foreign tourists who wear denim jeans and die of exposure. A couple of old bastards hunting will have coronaries, because there old bastards. If you\re truly unlucky you'll get hit by a rock after you've shot a tahr and fall off a cliff, but as I said, if you're mountain climbing...


Personally, as an old bastard I'm hoping for a "hard attack". And if that happens while I'm in the hills I will be hitting that PLB button. They can either fly my wife into me, or me out to my wife. I won't be bothered either way. It will still be a rare treat.

----------


## R93

> Personally, as an old bastard I'm hoping for a "hard attack". And if that happens while I'm in the hills I will be hitting that PLB button. They can either fly my wife into me, or me out to my wife. I won't be bothered either way. It will still be a rare treat.


I pity anything near you that might be warm if it doesn't work out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> I pity anything near you that might be warm if it doesn't work out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You guys should get together for a hunt....

----------


## R93

> You guys should get together for a hunt....


Happy to as long s he stays away from any of those boner pills

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I mean, be reasonable about it, I hunt often with a chap who has health issues who carries a PLB along with all his medication. And then there's old bastards like Tahr himself, who has one foot in the grave already and his hand on the headstone. But until I go full Stephen Hawking I am going to avoid the wheelchair. (Thats a saying I just made up)

----------


## erniec

When younger we didnt have PLBs.
But we were fit and were comfortable in the bush.
Biggest worry was getting shot by some other hunter.
Now I am older have one for piece of mind as the body starts to age(or to be honest has aged).
If I was in the my twenties to late thirties again I would be argue I could do without one.
But have used a compass and map  known where I am and where I am going for the last 40 years.
It is technology that is handy but not essential.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

You blokes must all drive round with no seatbelts on because you haven't been in a fatal accident before. Simple minds...

----------


## Nickoli

> LOL If you can afford $300 a night to take your woman out then I am not surprised your springing for a PLB. I bet you hunt with a gold plated AK47 too...
> 
> But just because you blokes like having them, does not make them essential. in recent years the common use of them has changed the nature of an emmergency, giving rise to a spate of callouts that I will describe as frivolous. Someone I know who had a sore ankle, the pair that called a chopper in because they were cold and didnt have a lighter for a fire, the lady that got choppered out because there were too many sandflies, the hippy that didn't wear any shoes and his feet were sore.
> 
> If you need a PLB to be comfortable in the bush then you should probably take up another past time. Mountain climbing, sure. Take a PLB. Wear a helmet. But its more dangerous driving to the National Park. This insistance on carrying a PLB as if it should be mandatory smacks of self aggrandizement of some kind, a bit macho, look out deep wild I go...you walked there. Through some trees. The most dangerous thing threatening you is the drive home.
> Yes people die in the bush every year. Most of them are foreign tourists who wear denim jeans and die of exposure. A couple of old bastards hunting will have coronaries, because there old bastards. If you\re truly unlucky you'll get hit by a rock after you've shot a tahr and fall off a cliff, but as I said, if you're mountain climbing. Sure. Otherwise I dont see the urgency in getting one. 
> I had to call S&R out for a friend once, but I still dont think PLBs are essential. And I think some people are making a lot of money off them. That is, after all, the purpose of insurance.


Sure, there are muppets who shouldn't be using them.
I sincerely hope you never need one....

----------


## veitnamcam

Entertaining read so far fellas.
I have one but only because my Mum told my Dad He/I needed one,generally I have it as the old bloke does little dangerous stuff these days but if either of us go away on a trip we swap it backward and forwards.....probably most dangerous at work for him and me, much more likely to get injured or killed at work than in the hills and there is all sorts of better coms there generally.

I try to take it wherever I go etc but truth be told it is in the glove box of the ute/boat/bumbag/lifejacket pocket/ in a pack and may well be in the ute while I am in the boat or in one of my other packs while out for a day hunt.

You can get all pedantic and wear one on your neck 24/7 even in the shower but at the end of the day it is about risk assessment, that is a fairly new term but something mankind (especially us outdoorsy types) has been doing for century's and we generally are good at it or we would not be overpopulating the planet as we are.

Certainly if you have one take it with you on any trip,any major trip I take mine....The only time I wear it on my person is in a boat and then only if high risk.
Each to there own how they wear/carry one the main thing is if you have one take it with you.I do and am guilty of leaving it behind a lot of the time.

----------


## R93

> You blokes must all drive round with no seatbelts on because you haven't been in a fatal accident before. Simple minds...


So we are simple now? Any more insults ya wanna direct because some people don't think like or do what you think is right? 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

If I pull the string on my beacon it will be because I need out. I would be happy to pay the costs. So should everyone.
I also bought one for my girls who are traveling through South East Asia. Working on the theory that if they are in trouble in some little backwater, they will not need to rely on people who may not think the situation is serious.

----------


## Nickoli

> So we are simple now? Any more insults ya wanna direct because some people don't think like or do what you think is right? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....again, (and just my opinion ....again....) don't take an opposing opinion so personally - each to their own, and may common sense prevail.

----------


## R93

> ....again, (and just my opinion ....again....) don't take an opposing opinion so personally - each to their own, and may common sense prevail.


LOL! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

I just do not know how we survived.
Didn't have cellphones.
When into the bush for a week or two without anybody really worrying about us.
Would get dropped off,pick us up on such and such day.
Worked all day without anybody knowing what we were up to.
Had my phoned disconnected because I hadn't paid my bill.
Still ran a business told the boys pick you up in the morning.
Picked them up in the morning.
In some ways it really was pretty simple then.
But I guess we subconsciously took responsibility for ourselves.

----------


## tiroatedson

> ....again, (and just my opinion ....again....) don't take an opposing opinion so personally - each to their own, and may common sense prevail.


Yeah for sure but 'simple minds' within the context it's being said...kinda on the edge of insulting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Some of you guys need to step away from the keyboard and go hunt something!
Please yourself if you take a beacon or not...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Some of you guys need to step away from the keyboard and go hunt something!
> Please yourself if you take a beacon or not...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So true. I am in a good pozzie right now.

Garage door is open and I am waiting for an animal to swim past

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

:Wtfsmilie:   :Wtfsmilie: 

Something come down with the rain this evening - everyone appears to have gone feral

----------


## veitnamcam

> So true. I am in a good pozzie right now.
> 
> Garage door is open and I am waiting for an animal to swim past
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Now if you had a plb you could cross that flooded river safe in the knowledge that when your corpse pushes the button they will find and revive you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Sure, there are muppets who shouldn't be using them.
> I sincerely hope you never need one....


I sincerely hope you don't fall over and impale yourself idiotically in the jugular on your PLB aerial. I mean, it could _happen_.

----------


## R93

> Now if you had a plb you could cross that flooded river safe in the knowledge that when your corpse pushes the button they will find and revive you


Well that's the thing mate. 

My years in the bush without a PLB (that I have miraculously survived to date)  have taught me not to go near that river no matter how desperate I was to get anywhere. Simple I know. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

Fuck plbs learn how to read a map use a compass know survival skills and know your limitations.

----------


## Rushy

> Something come down with the rain this evening - everyone appears to have gone feral


Wet noodles at ten paces should sort it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well that's the thing mate. 
> 
> My years in the bush without a PLB (that I have miraculously survived to date)  have taught me not to go near that river no matter how desperate I was to get anywhere. Simple I know. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yea...I have spent a unplanned night out in torrential rain and while not pleasant I survived.

----------


## R93

> Yea...I have spent a unplanned night out in torrential rain and while not pleasant I survived.


Same. I have spent a few in wet and fine for various reasons. But since I have been well prepared always carrying a fly and a good puffer jacket in a dry bag with food and brew gear I have never needed them.

Better at judging the weather these days I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> I sincerely hope you don't fall over and impale yourself idiotically in the jugular on your PLB aerial. I mean, it could _happen_.


Thanks for the well wishes - please don't forget what number to dial if you ever find yourself choking on your crayons :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

It only takes one cunt to stop flinging mud, let's see who it'll be.....

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Fuck plbs learn how to read a map use a compass know survival skills and know your limitations.


A mate of mine broke his ankle walking out the front door. A big strong tough rugby player. And he said if he was out the back of the farm, he would not have been able to get himself home. So shit happens to tough guys too. Knowing how to read a map is an essential skill, but it's no use if you can't move. 
Same at sea. All very well knowing where you are when you are in the shit. But not much use if you can't get the message out that you need help.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Thanks for the well wishes - please don't forget what number to dial if you ever find yourself choking on your crayons


And I recommend that after you've pulled it out of your jugular, keep a constant even pressure by using the PLB to twist a tournaquet.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> It only takes one cunt to stop flinging mud, let's see who it'll be.....


To be honest I wouldn't get your hopes up it being me. 

I dont know why people who buy PLB's feel the need to go on internet forums and justify them, and shake hands with the others who also have them. There's a smugness about it all. Apart from Tahr of course, I mean hes got medical reasons. He's very old. 
I am going to make a standard response to these threads : Congratulations on your new purchase. Thanks for letting us know.

----------


## Sideshow

Nice to see we have all gotten off to a good start this year :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

What can I say, better to have one and never  ever use it, than not have one when you are lying broken and smashed up (wishing you had one)
Sometimes shit just happens and having a "plan B" or "plan c" is not a silly idea

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Don't go ruining a good thread by being all sensible Mike...

----------


## Pengy

> Fuck plbs learn how to read a map use a compass know survival skills and know your limitations.



yeah nah......

----------


## stingray

> Don't go ruining a good thread by being all sensible Mike...


People pissing on a post to see who gets highest, a good thread? No thank you!

----------


## kidmac42

Must be a full moon up in north Zealand at the moment.

----------


## tiroatedson

Obviously PLBs are bit of a polarising issue...a bit like 1080...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 57jl

i now do hope i never have to use but you just never know :Sad:

----------


## Tahr

> To be honest I wouldn't get your hopes up it being me. 
> 
> I dont know why people who buy PLB's feel the need to go on internet forums and justify them, and shake hands with the others who also have them. There's a smugness about it all. Apart from Tahr of course, I mean hes got medical reasons. He's very old. 
> I am going to make a standard response to these threads : Congratulations on your new purchase. Thanks for letting us know.


 Carlsen, tonight you have won the title of being the forum's very own PLB..."Prancing Little Bitch" 

 :Grin:

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Carlsen, tonight you have won the title of being the forum's very own PLB..."Prancing Little Bitch"


I'm just happy I am still allowed to take part. 

I don't stand behind any of these opinions at all mind. For christ's sake don't anyone follow my lead. I don't even read instructions. I have trouble driving a car and talking at the same time. If anyone _needs_ a PLB it's probably me. Forget about mountains and rivers in bad weather -on a nice sunny day I once fell off a flat walking track. Twenty yards upside down into a crack in the ground.

----------


## doinit

> Same. I have spent a few in wet and fine for various reasons. But since I have been well prepared always carrying a fly and a good puffer jacket in a dry bag with food and brew gear I have never needed them.
> 
> Better at judging the weather these days I guess. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Whats a puffer jacket?            do you put it on when heading up hill ?

----------


## timattalon

I have a PLB and hope to never use it. Consider it a 111 call in the bush. Many of us will never need one as we endeavour to keep ourselves safe. But I for one would rather carry one and never need it than arrive to a scene of an accident or injury ad not have one. That one time you need to use it when someone's life is at risk is the one time that it would not matter what it costs, one will be wanted. Seatbelts and airbags are a similar idea. I hope to never find out what happens when they depoly or how well they save my ass from being smashed, but when the sh-t comes down I want to have that safety net. 

As for taking bigger risks because you have one, I wont take any risks that I would not have taken anyway. I dont weigh a risk up against whether a PLB will help, I weigh a risk up by asking myself- How much will this hurt if I get it wrong? What are the consequences? 

Life is short enough now. Why risk making it shorter when we dont have to? 

If you choose not to take one because you will never need it, I sincerely hope you are correct. If you choose to take one, then nothing changes, as I still hope you will never need it.

If you ever need it and dont have it, my deepest wish is that someone near you has one and happens to be at the right place at the right time. Everyone deserves to get home safe. (edit: Well nearly everyone: Thieving cu_ts that steal firearms dont....But that is a topic of another thread...)

----------


## Chur Bay

I just want to know where these deer around Kawhia are. Fallow on the back of a farm? Reds?
I'll be sure to take my plb if someone tells me where they are.😋

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I just want to know where these deer around Kawhia are. Fallow on the back of a farm? Reds?
> I'll be sure to take my plb if someone tells me where they are.


No deer around Kawhia. That bloke got the last one. Stay away. 
Besides, he got stabbed in the leg. And look at all the shit it stirred up on here.

----------


## WhistlingWings

Holy! I left on 5 pages hahaha!
I never used to have one, but seeing as I mostly hunt solo I thought it’s a good idea.
I also take it in my truck when I duck shoot. And my mates know it’s in the truck and how to use it.

From a professional point of view. There have been many activations of a plb that has been totally shit.
One guy near Nelson I think was running late so he set it off and got picked up. He was a very experienced outdoors guy. I didn’t get him but heard about it.
On the other end you get people that should set it off but don’t as they don’t want to be a nuisance. 
I wouldn’t go without one now. But that’s me.

On a different note just for info/entertainment. A pilot in PNG got kidnapped years ago. A second pilot saw the first heli and landed only to be kidnapped also. 
The company found both machines but couldn’t find the pilots for many hrs.
The company issues plbs now.

----------


## Tahr

> Holy! I left on 5 pages hahaha!
> I never used to have one, but seeing as I mostly hunt solo I thought it’s a good idea.
> I also take it in my truck when I duck shoot. And my mates know it’s in the truck and how to use it.
> 
> From a professional point of view. There have been many activations of a plb that has been totally shit.
> One guy near Nelson I think was running late so he set it off and got picked up. He was a very experienced outdoors guy. I didn’t get him but heard about it.
> On the other end you get people that should set it off but don’t as they don’t want to be a nuisance. 
> I wouldn’t go without one now. But that’s me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. It explains why Carlsen doesn't have one - because he is at no risk. I mean, who the hell would want to kidnap _him_?

----------


## TheJanitar

https://www.rch.org.au/uploadedFiles...Resilience.pdf

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> I'm just happy I am still allowed to take part. 
> 
> I don't stand behind any of these opinions at all mind. For christ's sake don't anyone follow my lead. I don't even read instructions. I have trouble driving a car and talking at the same time. If anyone _needs_ a PLB it's probably me. Forget about mountains and rivers in bad weather -on a nice sunny day I once fell off a flat walking track. Twenty yards upside down into a crack in the ground.


I didn't have a plb though. SO OBVIOUSLY I DIED

----------


## doinit

CH the youngish oldish hunter,six foot high and bullet proof.Checked woollen shirt,woolen swani,Buller boots with insteps drilled.
An open sight fan,he will never get lost. He drinks from knife cuts in Fuscia trees,brews up and drinks from old tin cans swinging over an open fire under the shelter of a fern biv.
Life feels great,a leg of venison hangs above smothered in black pepper,flys not that concerned. Dark clouds with thunder rolling in grabs his attention, heavy droplets running along newborn wrinkles and rough burnt features as he reaches for the battered parka.
An hour later he arrives at the surging waters cold and miserable,knee deep the day before, now a raging death trap. 
Sudden movment catches his trained eye,rifle slams into his shoulder as he swings to his left, adrenalin pumping through his veins.
That distinctive boom echoed down through the valley,the old stag twitched his last as CH reached for his knife.
CH had carried the old green river knife for close on twenty years,always kept an edge and was given to him by an old deer culler.
Just as the razer sharp steel bit into the thick skin the old stag gave a final kick. Shocked and bemused  with one leg in the torrent, unimaginable pain shot through his well muscled thigh, TH knew he was in very deep trouble after landing heavily  on his knife.
Tears instantly filled his eys,blurred visions of his family as a fountain of blood quickly covered the forest floor.
That old green river had gone almost to the handle severing everything on its way. CH began to imagine he had packed his PLB.
TH 's body was recovered 2 weeks later he was only four ks from help.

----------


## akaroa1

Strictly regarding the use of PLBs and those that choose to carry and have to use them.

From my own painful and personal experience I can advise that.

PLBs should be carried on your body when in the serious stuff.
I fell / slid / rolled over 100 vertical m and the day pack I had the PLB in was destroyed.
My hunting companion had to climb down to me via a different route. Urgently stop my bleeding and then climb back up the debris field to find the PLB.
If the PLB was on a belt or in a bum bag it might have also been lost or damaged, as during the fall All exterior parts of my body were damaged. Especially my buttocks, knees, shoulders, elbows and the backs of my hands.
In my opinion the best place for the PLB is around your neck or in a very secure shirt top pocket.

In a party of 2 hunters they should have one PLB each.
I placed my companion at considerable personal risk in getting to me and also climbing up to retrieve the PLB that had been in my pack.
For groups of 3 or more, 2 PLBs and make sure when you split up that each group has a PLB.

I was an early adopter of PLBs many many years ago and always considered that I would be most likely to use in the situation that I came upon a stranger somewhere in trouble and that it would wreck my own trip having to walk out and raise the alarm.

In my own emergency I'm a little unsure what happened. But clearly I got something horribly wrong despite having spent many years and very many hunts in this type of country.
I had multiple serious injuries. None of them alone were life threatening !
BUT if I had had to spend the night where I was it is fairly likely that the outcome would have been  very different.
We were around 3 hours from our camp. So maybe a 5 hour round trip for my mate to get to the camp, make a mountain radio call and get back to me with warmer gear and supplies to get me through that night.
Shock was starting to get the better of me when the first paramedic got to me around 4 hours after the PLB activation.

Also please discuss with those on your PLB contact list persons how you would like things to be handled.
My wife was advised about the PLB activation very promptly. But NZ SAR Wellington did not communicate well after that point and with it being 4 hours before they got a status report from the rescue team it was a long harrowing wait.
Also they need to realize that the PLB activation could be for anyone at all and not the PLB owner.
They should ask for a name and number they can use as a single point of contact at SAR.  So that they can get updates.

Once the police took over at triage in Franz Josef communications and updates were very efficient.
But to be fair prior to that there was not a lot of info.

ACC were great. 
I guess when the issue is clear and apparent that there are no disputes about age and pre existing conditions.
But it does all take a long time to deal with specialists and rehab.
I spent 2 years on ACC working to get everything as good as it will ever be.
Lots of fishing and hunting as therapy.

GME replaced my activated PLB for free and also gave me a set of their top of the line 2 way radios.
I now have 2 PLBs as one of the tiny RescueMe ones has now been given to me also.
This is great when taking friends from Europe hunting with me.
I have had lots of help and support from family, friends and forum members.

I'm intending upgrading to the Garmin InReach Explorer plus some time soon. Looking forward to  hearing from some of you guys how you find the mapping software on them ?

Whether you carry one or not is entirely your choice.
But I hope my experiences are of some assistance to those that do.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> CH the youngish oldish hunter,six foot high and bullet proof.Checked woollen shirt,woolen swani,Buller boots with insteps drilled.
> An open sight fan,he will never get lost. He drinks from knife cuts in Fuscia trees,brews up and drinks from old tin cans swinging over an open fire under the shelter of a fern biv.
> Life feels great,a leg of venison hangs above smothered in black pepper,flys not that concerned. Dark clouds with thunder rolling in grabs his attention, heavy droplets running along newborn wrinkles and rough burnt features as he reaches for the battered parka.
> An hour later he arrives at the surging waters cold and miserable,knee deep the day before, now a raging death trap. 
> Sudden movment catches his trained eye,rifle slams into his shoulder as he swings to his left, adrenalin pumping through his veins.
> That distinctive boom echoed down through the valley,the old stag twitched his last as CH reached for his knife.
> CH had carried the old green river knife for close on twenty years,always kept an edge and was given to him by an old deer culler.
> Just as the razer sharp steel bit into the thick skin the old stag gave a final kick. Shocked and bemused  with one leg in the torrent, unimaginable pain shot through his well muscled thigh, TH knew he was in very deep trouble after landing heavily  on his knife.
> Tears instantly filled his eys,blurred visions of his family as a fountain of blood quickly covered the forest floor.
> ...


Ironically this post is entirely true except for one bit. Good luck trying to cut anything with a green river. Safe as houses in this scenario.

----------


## Wildman

> Ironically this post is entirely true except for one bit. Good luck trying to cut anything with a green river. Safe as houses in this scenario.


Isn't the greatest irony that you of all people have arguably had the greatest need for one on a number of occasions out of most people? 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## TheJanitar

Thank you for your stories gentlemen. I do not have a PLB, nor do I have much spare cash lying around. $350 is a lot of money for me, but I know now where my next paycheck is going. Have debated on the issue for a while, but now I see that I was being ignorant and selfish. The security and peace of mind that it would bring my family and relatives would be invaluable. At the end of the day, it doesnt matter what your skills or experience is, accidents happen to everyone and why not be prepared for the worst?

----------


## gadgetman

> I just do not know how we survived.
> Didn't have cellphones.
> When into the bush for a week or two without anybody really worrying about us.
> Would get dropped off,pick us up on such and such day.
> Worked all day without anybody knowing what we were up to.
> Had my phoned disconnected because I hadn't paid my bill.
> Still ran a business told the boys pick you up in the morning.
> Picked them up in the morning.
> In some ways it really was pretty simple then.
> But I guess we subconsciously took responsibility for ourselves.


The thing about those old days is that when someone was late back they sent out many large teams of people to look over several days. That tied up huge resources. often the result was finding someone who died slowly. Now we have cell phones and PLB's that are pretty cheap and can be tracked, so I feel it shows personal responsibility on our part to minimise any likely costs (emotional/dollars/time) if we are in a situation where we need help or come across someone else that urgently requires the help.

I'm a pretty stubborn bugger and it would have to be a very dire situation for me to set mine off for myself.

----------


## JoshC

Yes have one and take it everywhere, as well as for work. Have needed to call  the rescue chopper on four occasions in my lifetime - none for myself but others. Fortunately two we had coverage for cell phone so could get out, the other I used a sat phone to get out and the fourth we hit the button straight away. I now encourage all of our contractors who frequently work outside of the coverage area to have at least one PLB on site with them. No brainer really. I also have a sat phone in my truck at all times, and take it if heading into the hills for an extended period. Great things.

----------


## doinit

> Ironically this post is entirely true except for one bit. Good luck trying to cut anything with a green river. Safe as houses in this scenario.


When I bump into you on the next planet I'll swing the billy while you show me the PLB you got the day you hit 69 lol.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Isn't the greatest irony that you of all people have arguably had the greatest need for one on a number of occasions out of most people? 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk



My enduring survival illustrates something anyway

----------


## NRT

> Personally, as an old bastard I'm hoping for a "hard attack". And if that happens while I'm in the hills I will be hitting that PLB button. They can either fly my wife into me, or me out to my wife. I won't be bothered either way. It will still be a rare treat.


Sounds like a Giant Panda breeding program.



Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

LOL

----------


## Ryan

Bottom line: PLB, use it / don't use it.

----------


## Solo

How did we survive before PLBs?

TL/DR: The people who didn't survive aren't posting about their experience.

Meanwhile, I've attended car accidents where people used their seatbelts and still got injured. This in no way affects my opinion that seatbelts are a really good idea that everyone should embrace.

Regarding the guy who stabbed himself, from what I've read of his account, he needs to brush up on his first aid skills. Ideally, you don't apply a makeshift torniquet, you're unlikely to get it tight enough to work properly, and quite likely to damage yourself. If you *do* manage to fashion an effective one, once it's on, leave it on until the operating theatre (and note the time you applied it), or it's doing worse than nothing.

----------


## EeeBees

My siblings and I had the benefit of knowing gun safety and the bush and the mountain from an early age ... small creeks/streams such as the Makino and Mangatainoka Streams can become raging pieces of water within minutes,  you never take any silly risks, you are looking to the sky often, you maintain an awareness of the track, awareness of the vegetation ... it is not difficult, just use your eyes and ears ... and unless you have a good knowledge of an area, that scree may look benign but can be a real trap ... go easy, listen and look ...

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Exactly. You're not in Syria.

----------


## doinit

> My siblings and I had the benefit of knowing gun safety and the bush and the mountain from an early age ... small creeks/streams such as the Makino and Mangatainoka Streams can become raging pieces of water within minutes,  you never take any silly risks, you are looking to the sky often, you maintain an awareness of the track, awareness of the vegetation ... it is not difficult, just use your eyes and ears ... and unless you have a good knowledge of an area, that scree may look benign but can be a real trap ... go easy, listen and look ...


Fare enough. There is a list of dead Pro's,they were just that.
Ex Pros that are still kicking are somewhat ancient nowadays,they passed the test of time.
But the old buggers that are lucky enough to be still out there doinit have the worry of the body or should I say parts of the body packin a shit. 
There is only one thing that will put an ol hunter down and that will be his age. So it don't matter how bloody experienced you were/are  there is a  good chance that the shit will splat when out in the scrub.
Will be great that the Family can say farewell............not '' where the fuck could the body be''.
PS. These wee gadgets are getting cheaper.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Jesus, we are still talking about tramping and deer hunting right? Not the Normandy landings? 
You've got more chance of getting killed in the helicopter.

----------


## doinit

:Have A Nice Day:  Where  now leaning towards what one should do in his toterige when one insists on buggering off into the scrub,you know instead of joining the local f***ing bowling club lol.

----------


## timattalon

> Jesus, we are still talking about tramping and deer hunting right? Not the Normandy landings? 
> You've got more chance of getting killed in the helicopter.


Or 4wd, the drive in is more likely to end in tears....

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Where  now leaning towards what one should do in his toterige when one insists on buggering off into the scrub,you know instead of joining the local f***ing bowling club lol.



I was going to ask why cant these old folks talk about their PLBs and Pacemakers just to each other while they play bowls? But I won't. I am not your enemy. Winter is your enemy.

----------


## doinit

But all this knowledge is for you CH,you know,when you get old.....................er. A pace maker? now that just might be the go, I could run up a steep ridge,can I get one off Trademe?

----------


## doinit

> I am not your enemy. Winter is your enemy.


Nah' not for this old prick

----------


## homebrew.357

Yep, there comes a time when it`s best to have one, I hire one and it lives in my bum pack, so when you have a hip op, and deaf as a post it`s a no brainer. MY wife wont let me go hunting with out one, great.

----------


## Sarvo

Does anyone know the % Stat of what actually get activated in a year.
I am guessing here - about 2% ????????

----------


## Carlsen Highway

That's an impressive guess. 
But for what reasons?...too many sandflies, still raining, quite tired etc...

----------


## Savage1

To me it's simple

I don't own a PLB, however when people ask why not I have no defence, I admit I'm complacent and should really get one. I plan on buying one in the very near future.

I view them much like life jackets and seatbelts.

----------


## timattalon

> That's an impressive guess. 
> But for what reasons?...too many sandflies, still raining, quite tired etc...


Apparently, I heard that one guy tried to cut his leg off with his knife........

----------


## Sarvo

> That's an impressive guess. 
> But for what reasons?...too many sandflies, still raining, quite tired etc...


what what

----------


## Nibblet

> To me it's simple
> 
> I don't own a PLB, however when people ask why not I have no defence, I admit I'm complacent and should really get one. I plan on buying one in the very near future.
> 
> I view them much like life jackets and seatbelts.


Do you not have my one currently???
Really need to work out where all my gear is.

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 81303Attachment 81304
> 
> Nah' not for this old prick


That right picture looks like a winter version of Ted Porter's picture near the Mathias Pass, in the book Under the Nor'west Arch  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BeeMan

I have been hunting and fishing for 45yrs, and have been in a couple of situations over that time where I would of triggered a plb if it had been available. I was fortunate enough to win one 5yrs ago, boy! what peace of mind, it sits beside my gps in my day bag. It is a cheap opportunity for rescue, a small price for life. As we get older so do our friends, jeez I would trigger my plb for a couple of them if a situation arose. ( if you are reading this mooseman you better bee nice to me and buy me a beer one day ) Personal locator beacons should bee standard equipment for all hunters,fishermen and outdoors action people.

----------


## Cordite

> I have been hunting and fishing for 45yrs, and have been in a couple of situations over that time where I would of triggered a plb if it had been available. I was fortunate enough to win one 5yrs ago, boy! what peace of mind, it sits beside my gps in my day bag. It is a cheap opportunity for rescue, a small price for life. As we get older so do our friends, jeez I would trigger my plb for a couple of them if a situation arose. ( if you are reading this mooseman you better bee nice to me and buy me a beer one day ) Personal locator beacons should bee standard equipment for all hunters,fishermen and outdoors action people.


 @BeeMan and @Mrs Beeman

I liked your posting, but I pressed "like" because I like Mrs BeeMan's "like".  Spot on!

----------


## Mooseman

you are right they are good insurance, I will have to stick close to you so either of us can activate if the need ever arose. Have a beer with your name on it waiting for your next visit.

----------


## Frodo

Yep always carry one. Used it once - very effective. Always good to leave plans with someone as backup though...

----------


## doinit

> Yep always carry one. Used it once - very effective. Always good to leave plans with someone as backup though...


The country you carried that ring through Frodo,you certainly needed one eh  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

Another story of "lucky to have had one"

Puketitiri farmer rescued by Lowe Corporation Rescue Helicopter after bull attack - NZ Herald

----------


## Boaraxa

Hopefully he had a good feed of steak that night

----------


## Tentman

Hello - My Kti just turned up.  I'm a fencer and work on my own 99% of the time so thought it a good idea to have one for "work" - and it will be handy for hunting too.

For those of you farming etc - how do you carry your PLB "everyday".  I know lots of folk in farming wear a knife belt as standard clobber (I used to) , but I don't now as it conflicts with the nailbag.  However my nailbag is an on again/off again thing too.

Any thoughts ??

----------


## Pengy

> Hello - My Kti just turned up.  I'm a fencer and work on my own 99% of the time so thought it a good idea to have one for "work" - and it will be handy for hunting too.
> 
> For those of you farming etc - how do you carry your PLB "everyday".  I know lots of folk in farming wear a knife belt as standard clobber (I used to) , but I don't now as it conflicts with the nailbag.  However my nailbag is an on again/off again thing too.
> 
> Any thoughts ??


Possibly use the arm pouch that comes with it, although I guess that could be a bit challenging when fencing.

----------


## Sparrow

Just my 5 cents ..... Check the integrity of the arm pouch I bought one maybe 4 years ago didn't come with arm pouch just the case with belt loop, I slipped down a bank on a solo trip and the belt loop ripped clean open on a tree, I only got bruises and a wake up but got to watch the beacon (still in case carry on down hill like a rocket into bush and spent what felt like ages looking for it (needed a locator beacon locating beacon)now I try to carry in my chest pocket when possible a challenge in the warmest months.

As I said have never seen the arm pouch but just food for thought.

----------


## Cordite

Try army navy store for Osprey carrying vest pouches.  This one is ex UK Army, with orange added.

My KTI, with its zip-up clamshell protector, fits snug into one of the Osprey's AP Grenade pouches.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Possibly use the arm pouch that comes with it, although I guess that could be a bit challenging when fencing.


A fencer will have BICEPS, they seem to be intended for people with very skinny arms unless they have changed the style since I ordered mine a few years ago.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> A fencer will have BICEPS, they seem to be intended for people with very skinny arms unless they have changed the style since I ordered mine a few years ago.


Well I'm a fencer and my biceps are 300mm. Is that BIG?

----------


## Rushy

> Well I'm a fencer and my biceps are 300mm. Is that BIG?


Nooooooooooooo it isn't.

----------


## CooeeBay

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...40542191cd8a3f
> Can't recommend these guys enough. Retailer is in Aus but the beacons can be registered here. The seller is really helpful and has very good customer service.


Thank you for the comment... Peter (Cooeebay)  www.skippersmate.co.nz

----------


## timattalon

> Try army navy store for Osprey carrying vest pouches.  This one is ex UK Army, with orange added.
> 
> My KTI, with its zip-up clamshell protector, fits snug into one of the Osprey's AP Grenade pouches. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 82929


Do you have a link to the store?

----------


## Russian 22.

He might be referring to the military surplus in Wellington or k road Auckland.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

> He might be referring to the military surplus in Wellington or k road Auckland.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Neither. Got mine from my brother in law who retired from the UK army.  

Try evilbay.

Elio's Gunshop in Dunedin had one hanging at back of the shop a fortnight ago, if that is of use to you.

----------


## Pengy

A few here https://www.armyandoutdoors.co.nz/collections/pouches

----------


## Tentman

I'm a skinny fencer (slim if you're being nice) but even slim can fool people sometimes (like the 19 year old who tried me on with a crush handshake the other day - turned the tables on him and later saw him nursing it haha)

The armband just isn't suitable for the work I do.  I'll keep thinking.

----------


## Paddy79

so what does one look for in a plb? never used or seen one, about to be over the hill so to speak, not as fast or agile as I once was starting to think of safetynow finally after 30 years of running amuk in hills

----------


## Russian 22.

Not sure to be honest. I bought the k t I one off skippers mate for 300 bucks. There was a thread on them on here and they seemed to get good reviews. 

It's not the smallest size. There's a smaller one for a bit more. But the main things are the transmission frequency and battery life I think. Mine is good for ten years so only costs 30 a year. Best value for money out there.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

KTI seemed the pick of the bunch when I got mine too. Add to this that my mates all chose the KTI without knowing I had got one or that and without me knowing they were looking....

----------

